# Capt. Nathan's Whys and Why Nots of Fishing Video 5; Seadrift/POC, TX. 11/23/20



## Captain Nathan Beabout (Mar 27, 2007)

When selecting a soft plastic not only do we use the water color, but we also look at sunlight for a given wade. Let's take a look at some Down South Lures options.


----------

